# Fehlermeldung bei Dev C++ Programmen



## zøtac (1. Mai 2011)

Moin!
Ich hab mir vorgenommen Programmieren zu lernen, und kaum fang ich an, gibts schon die ersten Probleme 
Google will mir nicht helfen, deswegen belästige ich euch 

Und zwar hab ich versucht ein ganz simples "Hello World" Programm zu schreiben, kennt bestimmt jeder von euch. Ich benutze Dev C++ und dieses Tutorial. 
So, ich öffne ein neues Projekt, Console Application -> C Projekt. Folgendes hab ich da stehen:

#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
  printf("Hello World")
  //PCGHX rockt!
  system("PAUSE");	
  return 0;
}

Speicher es als HelloWorld.exe ab, alles schön und gut bis jetzt. Aber wenn ich es starten will kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:

16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem
C:\Users\Markus\DOCUME~1.EXE
The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction
CS:0ddc iP:0103 OP:63 6c 75 64 65 Choose 'close' to terminate the application

Ich hab schon 3 mal komplett von vorne angefangen und immer wieder der selbe Fehler 

Weiß jemand von euch woran das liegen könnte? Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar! 

Grüße


----------



## AMD (1. Mai 2011)

Also zu der Fehlermeldung: The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction hab ich eher weniger gute Sachen gefunden  Google doch einfach nochmal direkt nach "The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction" .. da wird man schnell fündig..

Ansonsten mach mal nach der Zeile hier: printf("Hello World") ein ;


----------



## bingo88 (1. Mai 2011)

Nutzt du zufällig ein 64-bit Windows? Weil "echte" 16 Bit Programme lassen sich dort nicht mehr ausführen und ich weiß nicht, wie alt der Compiler bei Dev-C++ ist bzw. ob der bei gewissen Einstellungen 16-Bit Code erzeugt. Dein Code sieht soweit in Ordnung aus und die Fehlermeldung deutet eher in die von mir angesprochene Richtung.


----------



## zøtac (1. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten 



AMD schrieb:


> Also zu der Fehlermeldung: The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction hab ich eher weniger gute Sachen gefunden  Google doch einfach nochmal direkt nach "The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction" .. da wird man schnell fündig..
> 
> Ansonsten mach mal nach der Zeile hier: printf("Hello World") ein ;


Mhmm hab mal ein Hijack This log file gemacht und gecheckt... der hat nichts böses gefunden. Würde mich auch wundern, das OS ist recht frisch aufgesetzt 
Und das ; hab ich jetzt zum zweitem mal vergessen 



bingo88 schrieb:


> Nutzt du zufällig ein 64-bit Windows? Weil "echte" 16 Bit Programme lassen sich dort nicht mehr ausführen und ich weiß nicht, wie alt der Compiler bei Dev-C++ ist bzw. ob der bei gewissen Einstellungen 16-Bit Code erzeugt. Dein Code sieht soweit in Ordnung aus und die Fehlermeldung deutet eher in die von mir angesprochene Richtung.


Ich benutz Win7 64bit... hab mal probiert, im Kompatiblitätsmodus läufts auch nicht :/

Kann mir jemand nen anderen Compiler für C empfehlen? Am besten Kostenlos und für Anfänger geeignet^^

Grüße


----------



## bingo88 (1. Mai 2011)

Du kannst dir Visual C++ Express von Microsoft laden oder eine aktuelle GCC-Version (für Windows: mingw.org) und z. B. Code::Blocks als IDE nutzen. Du kannst GCC natürlich auch aus der CMD.exe aufrufen, dann brauchst du nur nen Texteditor. Ist nicht so kompliziert wie sich das vielleicht anhört  Für kleine Projekte oder zum Lernen durchaus interessant!


----------



## Dragonix (1. Mai 2011)

Du musst das Programm erst compilieren bevor du es ausführen kannst! Nicht einfach als .exe speichern 

Ich würde dir code::blocks (Code::Blocks) in Verbindung mit TDM-GCC (TDM-GCC) als Compiler (gcc) empfehlen. (Erst Compiler installieren, dann code:blocks starten, am sichersten funktioniert alles automatisch wenn du den Compiler wie vorgeschlagen nach c:\mingw installierst, ansonsten wird er evtl nicht automatisch erkannt und du musst die Pfade anpassen).
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## zøtac (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich die Datei compiliere kommt das selbe 

Ich hab jetzt Code::Blocks und TDMGCC... ijoa, werd mich da wohl erstmal einlesen müssen, berichte dann obs funktioniert hat 

Dank euch & Grüße


----------



## Dragonix (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn du die Datei kompilierst..? Kannste evtl mal den Compiler output posten? Der sollte dir auch bei dev-c++ angezeigt werden.. Aber allgemein ist code::blocks schon allein deswegen die bessere IDE weil sie noch aktiv entwickelt wird.. solltest evtl sogar nen nightly build nehmen.


----------



## Bauer87 (1. Mai 2011)

Wie rufst du denn den Compiler auf und was gibt er für Meldungen? Der Code ist nämlich eigentlich fehlerfrei.

PS: Stilblüten wie printf (Man benutzt wegen Typensicherheit besser „cout“.) oder „system("PAUSE")“ solltest du dir gar nicht erst angewöhnen.


----------



## zøtac (1. Mai 2011)

Es hat funktioniert  

@Dragonix & Bauer87
Ich hab was interessantes rausgefunden... ich hab speichern unter User>C Projekte angegeben, die exe in dem Ordner funktioniert nicht... im Ordner C:\Devpp wird auch immer eine datei gespeichert, welche dann funktioniert  
Das finde ich irgendwie wunderlich... aber irgendwie gefällt mir Code::Blocks jetzt schon besser 

Das mit den Stilblüten merk ich mir


----------



## Dragonix (1. Mai 2011)

Aber da du nicht C++ lernst (zumindest geht das m.e. aus deiner Projektauswahl hervor) nützt dir das mit dem cout nicht viel  Bei "system" hat er jedoch absolut recht..


----------

